# Question About Storing My Gun



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,

I just got a Beretta Neos and it came with the factory hard foam case. I am wanting to get something a little bigger to store my gun, because I added accessories. Will this case be good for long storage?

www.sportlockllc.com - DoublePistolCase00002

Should I get a bag, or sock and then put it in this aluminum case? I know some gun owners prefer a safe, but I don't have the cash to get something for $100.00

Will this work better

Amazon.com: Honeywell Model 1101 Molded Fire Chest 0.15 cubic feet: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: SentrySafe 1900 1/2 Hour FIRE-SAFE Chest, 0.18 Cubic Feet ,White: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: SentrySafe 500 FIRE-SAFE Box, 0.15 Cubic Feet, Black: Sports & Outdoors

Ideally I would like to figure a way to use the aluminum foam case in the first link, because I can also use this to carry my gun to the range. That's why I was thinking a sock, or bag, and a combination of desiccant packs or something.

Got a better way? This could be your chance to help us budget gun guys keep our guns safe without breaking the bank, and we will be grateful for any help.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I keep all my firearms & ammo locked & loaded ..
Electronic combination locked for easy entry ..
And no key to lose ..or someone else to find ..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I answered "safe," but now I want to hedge my bet.

It all depends upon the use to which you intend to put the pistol in question.
Of course, in the case of the Neos, it isn't exactly a self-defense weapon. You won't be carrying it around with you during a normal day.
Therefore, when you're not using or cleaning it, it should be stored in a manner safe from prying, inquisitive hands.
To me, that calls for a safe.

Now, there are lots of different kinds of safes.
The important issues to me are:
• Fireproof for a useful amount of time (maybe one hour), and
• Proof against "casual" violation and secure against removal in its entirety.

To that, I must add the news that this will probably not be your only pistol purchase.
Further, I bet that you own other valuable stuff that would be better stored in a decent fireproof safe.

So I suggest that you will want to get yourself a safe that has about 1.5 cubic feet of interior room, and that will resist fire for about an hour. On top of that, it should come drilled (bottom, back, or both) for lag bolts, with which you will secure it (from the inside) to either a floor beam or a wall joist.

(We began with a one-cubic-foot safe, and instantly regretted it. Thus, we ended up buying two safes, and selling one at a steep discount.)


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I answered "safe," but now I want to hedge my bet.
> 
> It all depends upon the use to which you intend to put the pistol in question.
> Of course, in the case of the Neos, it isn't exactly a self-defense weapon. You won't be carrying it around with you during a normal day.
> ...


Very good points! Thanks for your time. I am looking at a safe as well. It's supposed to withstand heat up to 1550(F) which is not bad. Your also right about getting additional weapons. I was actually looking at the M&P15-22 A1 comp today. Valuable info you shared, thanks again. My dad has always just used the foam cases for his weapons, and never had an issue. He has been in law enforcement for basically his whole life, and freaked when I showed him some of the horror pics that people posted using a foam case.

I am not sure if it was the foam causing rust from soaking moisture etc.. or the combination of chemicals. Could be both. I know that M&P says that you can absolutely use the foam factory case that they provide for long storage. Something about all the research they compiled finding the best foam etc... yada yada yada. They even went on to say that if the gun rusted using there factory case they would cover it under warranty which knocked me back a little. I wish Beretta had this kind of guarantee. (Going to look more into that)

I don't mind getting a safe and aluminum case for the range. I just wish that a company made a hard foam case that can resist moisture, or use a silicone bag in the case, so I can grab it and go to the range without having to worry about rust.

If anyone has had good experiences with a foam case using a sock, bag, twinkle, ho-ho,  or whatever in combination, let me know. Love to learn, and thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Both leather (holster) and foam, will retain moisture and will eventually rust your firearm. I would never advocate storing a firearm in either one. Store the gun in a low humidity, cool container. If you must use the factory container, I'd wrap the gun in VCI paper first. As for the manufacturer saying they will warranty the gun against rust if stored in the factory container, I'd get it in writing before doing it. Use a product such as Eezoxx (sp) that will leave a protective dry film on the gun, and wipe the gun down with Rig, or a silicone cloth frequently... (weekly)


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I store mine in an electronic safe, in pistol rugs.......I take them out, every couple of weeks, and wipe them down......I take them to the range in rugs, in a canvas carry bag...this is all reasonably cheap


----------



## boodaddy (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice points you all have. I will defiantly take these into consideration. I appreciate all your time.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Stored in silicone gun socks in a safe with a few desiccant packs. To the range in "rugs" with a desiccant pack in each rug.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

I store mine in a safe. Yogo


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Yiogo said:


> I store mine in a safe. Yogo


Wait a minute. Are you "Yiogo" or are you "Yogo"? Do you work for the BATFE? Or are you in the witness protection program?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of my firearms are kept stored in their OEM factory boxes. Others are stored in a gun rug, be it handgun or long gun. Most all are kept in my gun safe that houses a Golden Rod De-Humidifier. 

A few long guns (over-flow) are kept in an ex-locker room wall locker, in their OEM boxes or long gun cases. Never had any issues as of yet from improper storage.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I store most - but, of course, not all - of my firearms in a BOLTED DOWN gun safe. It's, 'fire-retardant', and has an oversized electric, 'Dri-Rod' installed across the bottom. After talking to several safe manufacturers and learning that the number one reason for factory service calls is ELECTRONIC LOCKS, I decided to go with a mechaanical spin dial lock. 

Since nobody here knows where I live, I'll confess that I often leave this lock just short of the very last digit; this allows me to get into my gun safe with only one spin of the dial! (No bad guy in his right mind would want me to get into my gun safe while he's still in the house!) 

:smt067

When I go to the range I have several plastic Flambeau boxes that I use for individual guns; and I, also carry one or two (depending) large range bags (Waller & Son) for all the tools, ammo, and optics. Around the house I keep several, 'Glock boxes' secreted in places where most people would never look. (No, NOT the toilet tank!) :mrgreen: Over the years I've found it to be a better idea to secret a few loaded weapons here and there around the house rather than to attempt to store any of my, 'go to' guns in high security lock boxes. (Which, depending upon circumstances, might be a giant waste of money!) 

(That's right; it's been many years since we've had young children living at home with us; but, then again, you've got to be careful around older people to. Why? Because older people can often act like children; and you don't want to leave any gun - loaded, or otherwise - lying out around the house for an elderly person to stumble upon.) 

The reasons I believe the high security lock box idea isn't a good one are (1) a locked box can really slow you down and do just as good a job of keeping you away from your gun as it can of keeping a thief away, too. (2) Lock boxes are difficult to bolt down; and an unbolted box is both immediately attractive as well as easily moveable by all the wrong people. Me personally? I use a heavy bolted down gun safe, and prefer to keep several secreted Glock boxes hidden around our home. 

A security lock box like any of those you're presently looking at wouldn't fit into the home security scheme we use around here; but, MAYBE, if we had young children or my elderly mother still living with us I might change my mind. My opinion about what you're trying to do is to go ahead and buy a high security lock box, keep your pistol in it, and then find a really good place to HIDE IT inside your home. :smt002 

Whether or not you remove your (hopefully C-3) pistol from its box at night and, then, secret it underneath your pillow while you sleep is entirely up to you. Since our one and only sudden home invasion back in 1990 it's been my habit to never be out of reach of, at least, one, 'go to' gun while I'm at home; and I've tried to instill a similar sense of caution in my wife. (Who, because she was trained by a decorated WWII Finnish sniper when she was just a little girl, really does handle firearms well.) 

Nobody is ever going to catch me flat-footed and empty-handed in the same way that home-invading bastard did, again. :smt023


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots of good advice. Closed cell foam and most gun cases are gun rusters. Stay away from anything that doesn't breathe.

I coat all my firearms I don't shoot with Renaissance Wax. It's what the Royal British and Smithsonian museums use to protect all sorts of pieces in their collections, and it simply doesn't come more highly recommended. Some people use floor wax, and I'm sure it works, but the Ren Wax is the best. It's pricy, but a small can will last years and years even if you have a huge collection. You can buy it lots of places online. It was hard to get years ago, but is now common.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

KampfJaeger said:


> Lots of good advice. Closed cell foam and most gun cases are gun rusters. Stay away from anything that doesn't breathe.
> 
> I coat all my firearms I don't shoot with Renaissance Wax. It's what the Royal British and Smithsonian museums use to protect all sorts of pieces in their collections, and it simply doesn't come more highly recommended. Some people use floor wax, and I'm sure it works, but the Ren Wax is the best. It's pricy, but a small can will last years and years even if you have a huge collection. You can buy it lots of places online. It was hard to get years ago, but is now common.


Are you waxing the internal parts also?


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

No, that's a good question, and I'd never thought of it. I just wax just the exterior. I use Brownells #2 rust preventative on the internals (nothing fancy) but there is absolutely no reason you couldn't coat every part with Ren Wax. It's just like a paste wax, with the exception that it contains zero reactive components and is crystalline based. Apply, let dry, and buff off.

I generally don't use it on firearms I shoot and clean all the time. Those have almost all been transitioned to froglube or seal lube, which I have turned from committed skeptic to believer, and it's cut my cleaning time in more than half, because once you apply it correctly on a completely clean gun carbon fouling literally just wipes off...honestly. 

I still use Eds Red to clean bores, because it works and old habits die hard.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

KampfJaeger said:


> No, that's a good question, and I'd never thought of it. I just wax just the exterior. I use Brownells #2 rust preventative on the internals (nothing fancy) but there is absolutely no reason you couldn't coat every part with Ren Wax. It's just like a paste wax, with the exception that it contains zero reactive components and is crystalline based. Apply, let dry, and buff off.
> 
> I generally don't use it on firearms I shoot and clean all the time. Those have almost all been transitioned to froglube or seal lube, which I have turned from committed skeptic to believer, and it's cut my cleaning time in more than half, because once you apply it correctly on a completely clean gun carbon fouling literally just wipes off...honestly.
> 
> I still use Eds Red to clean bores, because it works and old habits die hard.


I only own about six handguns.
But some members have some serious collections. Quality and quantity.
Instead of doing a full strip down for 30-40 handguns I would do a lazy mans cleaning and oil submersion.
Doing an outside inspection is not to bad, but to check all the internals could be time consuming. But some will enjoy that.
Just an option, I have never done it that way
Here's a link to a cleaning/ oiling system ,, might be something to make on our own
Click here Gun Cleaning Clinic: Ultrasonics - The King Of Cleaning | World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Best storage, in this order:

1 - under your pillow, whenever you sleep;

2 - into your holster onto your hip, when you're up and about (I like leather);

3 - into your safe whenever not on your hip or under your pillow.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

AdamSmith said:


> Best storage, in this order:
> 
> 1 - under your pillow, whenever you sleep;
> 
> ...


You don't mean literally under the pillow?

Unless there was a way to secure the firearm under the pillow.

Handgun could end up anywhere but under the pillow


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, my arm goes under the pillow at times, no sense in knocking it on the floor to wake me up.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I would definitely not keep a loaded gun under my pillow, for obvious reasons.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have any weapon, that I am not carrying at the time, locked in my gun safe. I have a separate case that I lock all my ammo in, and my ammo is all stored in military style ammo cans, in my ammo locker. I do keep pistols oiled, and stored in a gun sock in my gun safe. Works for me.


----------

